# 2009 CR1 Pro geometry



## gbull (Jun 19, 2009)

Does anyone have the softcopy 2009 Scott Bike Addict & CR1 catalogue that can share with me?

I am interested to know the geometry comparasion between 2009 Scott Addict & CR1. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

I can help you...

what size are you interested in each frame?

eg medium.

2009 Addict:

HTA - 73 degrees, HT - 140mm, Eff TT - 550, STA 73.3 degrees, SO 777, chainstay 405mm, BB drop -67.

2009 CR1:

HTA - 73 degrees, HT - 150mm, Eff TT - 545, STA 74 degrees, SO 775, chainstay 405mm, BB drop - 67

So - to generalise, the HT is 10mm shorter on the addict aswell as having a slightly longer effective TT. The seattube is more slack on the addict to put you further back behind the bbkt.

What else do you want to know?


----------



## gbull (Jun 19, 2009)

Great. Thank for the help.

I am interested on size 49cm.


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

49cm 

Addict:
HTA 71.0 degree, HT 105mm, Eff TT 520, STA 74.5 degree, SO 732mm

CR1:
HTA 71.0 degree, HT 110mm, Eff TT 515, STA 75.0 degree, SO 730mm

So they have the similar generalizations as stated above.

Cheers!


----------



## gbull (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks Haydos,..


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

are those effective numbers with the cr1 in the same place behind the bb?
if not a 54cm would be 73.3 and 55.2 effective and 15cm ht, correct?


----------

